
Ejection Decision - Tomte
http://www.verticalmag.com/features/ejection-decision/
======
kozak
Now this is a good quote:

"More than one pilot being interviewed stated that his decision to eject
wasn’t made in the heat of the moment. The decision was made years before, in
training, after careful thought. “If I encounter these conditions, I will take
this action.” These guys made their decision early. When they encountered the
conditions they acted. Without thought. Without hesitation."

